# Traynor YGM 1



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi all
Relatively new to the forum and thought i would post my recent experience with an amp i picked up. I had been using a Fender DRRI for the last few years but was really jonesin for a vintage amp. Blackface fenders are pretty much priced out of my range . Someone mentioned to me that i should for watch for an old Traynor. In any event this 1967 (im told) YGM 1 came up locally and i thought, what the heck i will give it a try. I was blown away by the amp. It sounded amazing and i couldn't give the guy the cash fast enough. Cosmetically the amp is almost perfect, but it has had some work done including replaced speaker and transformer. Anyway for anyone that doesn't want to dish fender blackface or even silver face money these amps are an amazing buy for a handwired vintage piece. Here is a pic.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Any pics of the back? If this is a really early one it should have a transformer driver reverb.

Man, this thing is clean.

TG


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

Here is a shot of the back. Any thoughts on why the ground switch is power and the AC switch is vacant ?


----------



## mccormickanalog (Aug 11, 2015)

If a 3 prong chord was added (as I'm sure it was) the ground switch wouldn't be required so whoever worked on the amp simply removed it and put the ac switch in its place.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice! Welcome to GC forums bud.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice score on a cool amp, congrats!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

One of my favourite Traynors...I had one a few years back, but it wasn't nearly as clean as this one.

Just FYI, I loaded a Weber alnico speaker (P12Q clone) in mine and it sounded great


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice amp with tone for days! Enjoy the heck out of it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Man, that is clean. So clean you could eat some tasty licks right off of it......[groan!]. 

And welcome to the forum. Pics is good!!!


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

Scottone said:


> One of my favourite Traynors...I had one a few years back, but it wasn't nearly as clean as this one.
> 
> Just FYI, I loaded a Weber alnico speaker (P12Q clone) in mine and it sounded great


This one has a Celestion Classic Lead 80, which sounds killer IMO


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 9, 2007)

That amp looks like it just came from the store! Someone took really good care of it. I notice from the picture that the can capacitors have been replaced ,did they do anything else to it that you know? I also have a 67 ygm-1 that I had serviced by Wild Bill in Hamilton a couple of years ago. The only mod he did was to turn the unused ground switch into a bypass for the negative feedback loop.I asked him " which way?" he said "You will figure it out" and he was right!Just a bit more gain ( and hiss) if you want it . The ygm-1 does not have an external speaker jack either so that might be something to think about for that extra hole. anyways nice find and glad your enjoying it! Rabbit


----------

